# What type of saw to cut crankbaits?



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

So I have made some inline spinners and the guys posting here have made me hungry to make a crankbait. I tried using a coping saw to cut a crank bait....yuck. It was way out of whack with weird angles and such.
Would a scroll saw be my best bet?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Photog said:


> So I have made some inline spinners and the guys posting here have made me hungry to make a crankbait. I tried using a coping saw to cut a crank bait....yuck. It was way out of whack with weird angles and such.
> Would a scroll saw be my best bet?


A small bench top band saw would work better. If that is not an option, slow down on your scroll saw cuts and the blade won't deflect as much.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

SConner said:


> A small bench top band saw would work better. If that is not an option, slow down on your scroll saw cuts and the blade won't deflect as much.


Thanks. I have neither the band saw or scroll saw so I am trying to make my decision. I also have limited space. 

One person said I should use a Dremel router bit since I have the Dremel drill press thinga mabob...


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I use a jig saw, but wish I had a scroll saw. The jigsaw blade will bend a little leaving a slight angled cut. All can be corrected with the sander though. I currently use the coping saw to cut the lips out of lexan.


----------

